
The Laws of Trading – New Book - techdecisions
https://www.lawsoftrading.com/
======
jressey
Buy index funds and keep them until you retire, as you age move a % equal to
your age to long-term bonds. There, now taking the advice of any book,
investor, or advisor will hurt your lifetime earnings potential.

